# OKALOOSA ISLAND PIER TARPON! (pics)



## stargazer

Got to Okaloosa pier about 9:30 this morning. Me and my buddy Christian hooked up about 11:00 on tarpon. He broke his off after a few minutes and I got mine to the pier after about 40 minutes. My other friend caught a barracuda. Saw about 10 tarpon come by, but no others were hung. Left about 4:00. Saw 3 kings caught.


----------



## true-king

Nice! What did they eat?


----------



## Band-Aid

Doodoo jigged really slowly.


----------



## stargazer

they ate dead LY's.


----------



## Band-Aid

LY? Linear Yard Turd?


----------



## stargazer

Okay then. How about scaled sardines?


----------



## John B.

> *stargazer (7/7/2008)*Okay then. How about scaled sardines?


don't mind him, he's the forum idiot.

congratulations on the 'poon, btw!:bowdown


----------



## reelthrill

Good job Kevin. I am going to get started tarpon fishing this next week. I will see you out there.


----------



## Tuna Man

:clap:clap:clap One fish I have on my list to catch.


----------



## jack 'em

I landed my first one of the year saturday...he was only about 40 lbs or so but still jumped and fought well. My brother has already caught three this year...I only have two to catch up to him...:bowdown.. I didnt even get a picture


----------



## NICHOLAS

I sure hope you didn't kill that poor little barracuda:clap


----------



## FishingMedic

Nice:bowdown good job :clap


----------



## Heller High Water

Nice work, my buddy has been chasing them in Tampa on a yak for two years, finally caught his first two weeks ago. Congrats on your catch.


----------



## skullworks

Great job! Sounds like a blast!



:clap:clap:clap


----------



## Cuz

Great Poon!:bowdown


----------



## Chad Cooper

I just noticed this post! The King did it again. Where is that crown !!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## redfish maniac

I've never been to the Okaloosa Island Pier. How much do they charge...?


----------



## SonShine Fishing

$7.50 to fish


----------

